# Where can I get the fitting on top of the dizzy?



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

I need the fitting that screws into the top of the dizzy (Scirocco), the one that goes to the WUR. 
Its threaded on both ends. What is it called!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I may have that fitting since I saved several CIS fittings in the years working at the dealership [and for myself]. If you can post a picture I may be able to help. PM me if you need an email address.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

try using www.etka.cc


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Butcher said:


> I may have that fitting since I saved several CIS fittings in the years working at the dealership [and for myself]. If you can post a picture I may be able to help. PM me if you need an email address.


I turned one up.


----------

